# ... die Vermenschlichung der Natur geht weiter



## jochen68 (21. März 2017)

... und ist sicher ein äußerst profitables Geschäft für "Bestsellerautoren":

https://www.intelligent-trees.com/de/
https://www.facebook.com/intelligentebaeume/?pnref=story

Kopf schüttel |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## BERND2000 (21. März 2017)

*AW: ... die Vermenschlichung der Natur geht weiter*



jochen68 schrieb:


> ... und ist sicher ein äußerst profitables Geschäft für "Bestsellerautoren":
> 
> https://www.intelligent-trees.com/de/
> https://www.facebook.com/intelligentebaeume/?pnref=story
> ...


 
 Keine Panik.
 Das holt dann selbst die Veganer dann wieder runter.

 Wenn wir dann alles vermenschlicht haben werden sie bemerken, auch nur eine Lebensform zu sein.

 Wer das nicht will, für den braucht es halt Antidepressive Heilmittel wie  Religionen.
 Die aber können die Wahrnehmung verzehren.
 Wer`s braucht...:m


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (21. März 2017)

*AW: ... die Vermenschlichung der Natur geht weiter*

Wo ist das Problem ? Wenn man gewisse Strukturen entdecken kann die man sonst nur von Wirbeltieren erkennt und Netzwerke von Wurzeln Nervenbahnen gleichstellt kann man doch sinnbildliche Vergleiche anstellen.

Verstehe dein Topic nicht, ist mir zu Schublade.


----------



## Taxidermist (21. März 2017)

*AW: ... die Vermenschlichung der Natur geht weiter*

Diesen baumliebenden Förster habe ich schon in diversen Fernsehshows gesehen (Stern TV, Frühstücksfernsehen) und ich muss sagen, er kommt recht glaubwürdig rüber.
Im Staatsforst wollte man ihn nicht mehr, deshalb betreut er ein winziges Gemeinderevier 
irgendwo in der Eifel.
Ein Buch hat er natürlich auch am Markt, damit sich die seltsamen Ideen auch in Geldwert umwandeln lassen!
Und das funktioniert offensichtlich sehr gut, weil es bestens zur bei vielen Menschen vorhandenen Naturentfremdung passt.

Jürgen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (21. März 2017)

*AW: ... die Vermenschlichung der Natur geht weiter*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Diesen baumliebenden Förster habe ich schon in diversen Fernsehshows gesehen (Stern TV, Frühstücksfernsehen) und ich muss sagen, er kommt recht glaubwürdig rüber.
> Im Staatsforst wollte man ihn nicht mehr, deshalb betreut er ein winziges Gemeinderevier
> irgendwo in der Eifel.
> Ein Buch hat er natürlich auch am Markt, damit sich die seltsamen Ideen auch in Geldwert umwandeln lassen!
> ...



Hart aber Fair.


----------



## Purist (21. März 2017)

*AW: ... die Vermenschlichung der Natur geht weiter*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Im Staatsforst wollte man ihn nicht mehr, deshalb betreut er ein winziges Gemeinderevier
> irgendwo in der Eifel.



Dort erwirtschaftet er angeblich sogar mehr Gewinn als zuvor und lässt dabei weniger Bäume fällen. 

Leider sagt er öffentlich nicht immer warum das funktioniert: Er veranstaltet Seminare (99€ p.P. für 6 Stunden) und Führungen (sind billiger), weil er durch das Buch so bekannt geworden ist, mit entsprechend hohen Besucherzahlen. Hinzu kommt Beratung, ein Friedwald, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.. 

So kann man natürlich nachhaltig wirtschaften. Wenn das jeder Förster genauso machen würde, wäre das Konzept zum Scheitern verurteilt.


----------



## Taxidermist (21. März 2017)

*AW: ... die Vermenschlichung der Natur geht weiter*

Also wenn an seinen Theorien von miteinander kommunizierenden Pflanzen etwas dran ist, dürfte dies idiologische Veganer doch in arge Konflikte stürzen!
Selbst weiß ich nicht so recht, was ich davon halten soll?
Aber zumindest habe ich keinen Konflikt, da es mir egal ist, ob ich nun sprechendes oder schweigendes Brennholz verheize, oder ob der Kohlkopf mir etwas sagen möchte?

Jürgen


----------



## Ossipeter (21. März 2017)

*AW: ... die Vermenschlichung der Natur geht weiter*

Ich habe gestern zweimal mit einem Kohlrabi kommuniziert. Erst beim Essen und dann...


----------



## PirschHirsch (21. März 2017)

*AW: ... die Vermenschlichung der Natur geht weiter*

Ich hab die Tage skrupellos ein paar Qm aufsprießenden Löwenzahn gemeuchelt, um Platz für zukünftige Sonnenblumen zu schaffen.

Nun muss ich wohl die postmortale Rache der Fallschirmjäger fürchten


----------



## Bibbelmann (21. März 2017)

*AW: ... die Vermenschlichung der Natur geht weiter*

da sieht man wieder mal wie beschränkt unsere Ausdrucksweise ist.


----------



## Purist (21. März 2017)

*AW: ... die Vermenschlichung der Natur geht weiter*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Also wenn an seinen Theorien von miteinander kommunizierenden Pflanzen etwas dran ist, dürfte dies idiologische Veganer doch in arge Konflikte stürzen!
> Selbst weiß ich nicht so recht, was ich davon halten soll?



Das sind alles keine Theorien von ihm, er hat lediglich für jeden verständlich den aktuellen Stand der Wissenschaft in ein Buch gepackt.

Was man davon halten soll? Es akzeptieren, es zur Kenntnis nehmen.
Dass es Veganern die Augen öffnet, glaube ich nicht. Die akzeptieren schließlich auch, dass der Ackerbau mit Monokulturen (Grundbedingung dafür, dass sich angeblich alle Menschen vegan ernähren könnten) der größte Wildtier- und Wildpflanzenvernichter ist.  

Vermenschlichung (Wie im Beitragstitel) halte ich übrigens für einen falschen Begriff, der Mensch ist auch nur ein Tier, dass  die Natur zum Leben braucht, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## kati48268 (21. März 2017)

*AW: ... die Vermenschlichung der Natur geht weiter*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern zweimal mit einem Kohlrabi kommuniziert. Erst beim Essen und dann...


_Pruuuuuuuuuuuussssssssst...... :m_


----------



## feederbrassen (21. März 2017)

*AW: ... die Vermenschlichung der Natur geht weiter*

Alles ist eins, Oooooooooommmmmmmmmmhhh .


----------



## wilhelm (21. März 2017)

*AW: ... die Vermenschlichung der Natur geht weiter*

Es ist ein Skandal!!!!!!!!!! Kuh beißt Gras.#d
Veganer meucheln Gemüse.#q


----------



## Kotzi (21. März 2017)

*AW: ... die Vermenschlichung der Natur geht weiter*

Pflanzen kommunizieren über verschiedene Botenstoffe zb wenn mal wieder ein Parasit unterwegs ist. Ist jetzt nichts neues
oder Bahnbrechendes.

Wissenschaftlich lief sogar mal eine Petition gegen ihn da sonstige Schlussfolgerungen wohl hahnebüchen oder schlichtweg falsch sein können.


----------



## feederbrassen (21. März 2017)

*AW: ... die Vermenschlichung der Natur geht weiter*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Es ist ein Skandal!!!!!!!!!! Kuh beißt Gras.#d
> Veganer meucheln Gemüse.#q



Jaaaa,da werden Kartoffeln die Augen ausgestochen und den Zwiebeln die Haut abgezogen usw...:m


----------



## pennfanatic (21. März 2017)

*AW: ... die Vermenschlichung der Natur geht weiter*

Ja und Kartoffeln haben auch noch einen migrationshintergrund. Eine Schande!


----------



## zokker (21. März 2017)

*AW: ... die Vermenschlichung der Natur geht weiter*

Oh oh, jetzt kuscheln die Bäume schon. 

Links ein Baum, rechts ein Baum und dazwischen ist ein Zwischenraum ... und man glaubt es kaum, dahinter steht noch ein Baum. 

Wusstet ihr eigentlich schon das unsere Milchstraße ein Organismus ist?


----------



## Jose (21. März 2017)

*AW: ... die Vermenschlichung der Natur geht weiter*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Pflanzen kommunizieren über verschiedene Botenstoffe zb wenn mal wieder ein Parasit unterwegs ist. Ist jetzt nichts neues
> oder Bahnbrechendes...



und einiges andere früher belächelte ist heute anerkannte wissenschaftliche erkenntnis.

ich seh hier reichlich schnappreflex.

vermenschlichung der natur?
das seh ich eher hier


----------



## Zander Jonny (21. März 2017)

*AW: ... die Vermenschlichung der Natur geht weiter*

Grasgeflüster  :m

Ich gehe morgen mal in die Baumschule und schaue das die großen Buchen nicht mehr die kleine Eiche mobben


----------



## thanatos (22. März 2017)

*AW: ... die Vermenschlichung der Natur geht weiter*



zokker schrieb:


> Oh oh, jetzt kuscheln die Bäume schon.
> 
> Links ein Baum, rechts ein Baum und dazwischen ist ein Zwischenraum ... und man glaubt es kaum, dahinter steht noch ein Baum.
> 
> Wusstet ihr eigentlich schon das unsere Milchstraße ein Organismus ist?



wer nicht  #d  wo sollte denn sonst die Milch herkommen  

 Und richtig heißt es "ein Baum-ein Baum ein Zwischenraum und in dem Zwischenraum ein Baum" ist die einfache Definition für den Wald :q
 Z


----------



## zokker (22. März 2017)

*AW: ... die Vermenschlichung der Natur geht weiter*

Klug*******r[emoji10]


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. März 2017)

*AW: ... die Vermenschlichung der Natur geht weiter*

Kommunizieren z. B. im Sinne von mit anderen in Verbindung sein (ob mit Sprache, Gestik oder Botenstoffen) werden (fast) alle? Lebewesen irgendwie..

Kommunizieren im menschlichen Sinne zwischen 2 oder mehr sich selbst bewusster, mehr oder weniger) denkfähiger Wesen dürfte schon weit weniger häufig vorkommen.

Wenn man jede Art der Kommunikation von irgendwelchen Würmern, Schnecken, Bazillen, niederen Wirbeltierarten, Bäumen, Gräsern, Pilzen untereinander, die instinktgetrieben auf normalem Überleben und Aktion-Reaktion beruhen als "menschliche" Kommunikation sich selbst bewusster, (mehr oder weniger) denkfähiger Wesen sieht, machen sich Menschen in meinen Augen komplett unnötig  Probleme, die weder anderen Lebewesen noch den Menschen selber irgendwas hilft oder nützt..


----------



## thomas1602 (22. März 2017)

*AW: ... die Vermenschlichung der Natur geht weiter*

Also ich habe das Buch gelesen und fand es sehr interessant, mich hat es durchaus zum Nachdenken gebracht und ich laufe jetzt aufmerksamer durch einen Wald. Mit großer Sicherheit stimmt nicht alles was da drinne steht, aber nur weil das Gebiet bisher kaum erforscht ist, kann man es doch nicht gleich als Schund abtun. Und eine Vermenschlichung konnte ich in dem Buch nicht finden. Bäume sollen komunizieren mit Pilzen usw, halte ich über Botenstoffe nun wirklich nicht für ausgeschlossen, natürlich werden sie kaum miteinander reden...


----------



## dreampike (22. März 2017)

*AW: ... die Vermenschlichung der Natur geht weiter*

Das einzig Hanebüchene in diesem Thread sind die Kommentare, die die angebliche Vermenschlichung der Bäume aufs Korn nehmen. Dass Bäume Lebewesen sind, ist ja wohl unbestritten. Dass sie mehr können als nur vor sich hinzuwachsen und in der Landschaft zu stehen, fand ich sehr interessant und bemerkenswert. Wenn sie miteinander kommunzieren und auf äußere Reize/ Freßattacken mit unterschiedlichen Strategien reagieren, dann hat das für mich rein gar nichts mit Vermenschlichung zu tun. Das machen andere Lebewesen auch, nicht nur Menschen. Wenn Wissenschaftler die Sprache der Wale analysieren, dann haben die damit bestimmt keine Vermenschlichung im Sinn.
Aber es ist bestimmt lustiger hier irgendwelche Kohlrabi- und Veganer-Zoten zu reißen als sich ernsthaft mit natürlichen Phänomenen auseinanderzusetzen. 

Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. März 2017)

*AW: ... die Vermenschlichung der Natur geht weiter*



dreampike schrieb:


> Dass Bäume Lebewesen sind, ist ja wohl unbestritten. Dass sie mehr können als nur vor sich hinzuwachsen und in der Landschaft zu stehen, fand ich sehr interessant und bemerkenswert.


Klar, siehe oben bei mir:
ALLE Lebewesen kommunizieren irgendwie auf irgendwelcher Basis untereinander, teilweise auch artübergreifend...

Mehr oder weniger abstrakt untereinander drüber filosofieren, in wie weit das Vermenschlichung wäre, das tun sich nur Menschen an....

Das ist wohl dann das, was dann den Menschen vom Tiere (und erst recht von Pflanzen und Pilzen) unterscheidet.....


----------



## Purist (22. März 2017)

*AW: ... die Vermenschlichung der Natur geht weiter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mehr oder weniger abstrakt untereinander drüber filosofieren, in wie weit das Vermenschlichung wäre, das tun sich nur Menschen an....



..und all das nur, weil der Mensch einmal anfing das Feuer zu beherrschen und seine Nahrung zu kochen. Nur dadurch verschwendete er weniger Energie bei der Verdauung, die er zum denken nutzen konnte, was letztlich zu einem größeren Gehirn führte. 

Für alle anderen Lebewesen gibt's nur leben, überleben und den Tod. Aber Moment- das ist bei uns ja auch so


----------



## BERND2000 (22. März 2017)

*AW: ... die Vermenschlichung der Natur geht weiter*

Das Leben ist halt vielfältiger als man lange annahm.
 Ich denke wir sind da erst am Anfang, solche Dinge überhaupt wahrzunehmen.
 Es zeigen sich immer mehr Muster welche wir nur  für für uns angenommen haben, oder gar für intelligent halten.

 Wobei es vielen dann schwerfällt das dann nicht zu vermenschlichen, sondern den Mensch eher als etwas weniger Besonderes zu betrachten.

 Vermenschlichung und der Glaube etwas Besonders zu sein, sind die entgegengesetzten Fehler, wenn man nicht akzeptieren mag, auch nur ein zufälliger Bestandteil des Ganzen zu sein.

 Es werden nicht wenige sein, die das nun als Quatsch betrachten. Oder eben Zuflucht vor der Wahrheit suchen?

 Egal, bei uns herrscht Glaubensfreiheit.
 So lange mir keiner seine Antidepressiven Vorstellungen aufzwingt, soll Er sie doch nehmen....wenn es Ihm hilft.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. März 2017)

*AW: ... die Vermenschlichung der Natur geht weiter*



Purist schrieb:


> ..und all das nur, weil der Mensch einmal anfing das Feuer zu beherrschen und seine Nahrung zu kochen. Nur dadurch verschwendete er weniger Energie bei der Verdauung, die er zum denken nutzen konnte, was letztlich zu einem größeren Gehirn führte.


Der erste Schritt zum mensschlichen Denken war aber der vom reinen Pflanzenfresser zum fleischfressenden Mischköstler - was nur Pflanzen frisst, entwickelt sich (hirnmäßig) halt mangels "Kraftstoff" nicht so recht weiter..... (speziell für für Soja-Salafisten, Tofu-Taliban und Körner-Krieger) :q:q:q
:g:g:g


----------



## Brillendorsch (22. März 2017)

*AW: ... die Vermenschlichung der Natur geht weiter*

Das ist doch seit Ewigkeiten wissenschaftlich bewiesen 
Jede Symbiose im Pflanzenreich funktioniert über eine Art Kommunikation mittels Botenstoffen. 
Der Försterheini meint, er hätte jetzt die Sensation entdeckt und vermarktet das jetzt für sich. Und viele degenerierte und Naturentfremdete fallen darauf rein.


----------



## Purist (22. März 2017)

*AW: ... die Vermenschlichung der Natur geht weiter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der erste Schritt zum mensschlichen Denken war aber der vom reinen Pflanzenfresser zum fleischfressenden Mischköstler - was nur Pflanzen frisst, entwickelt sich (hirnmäßig) halt mangels "Kraftstoff" nicht so recht weiter..... (speziell für für Soja-Salafisten, Tofu-Taliban und Körner-Krieger)



Diesen ersten Schritt begehen Primaten schon, wenn sie noch hauptsächlich auf Bäumen sitzen. Die Sache mit dem Fleisch wurde auch nur durch das Garen interessant, rohes Wild ist dann doch eine zähe Angelegenheit, die bei der Verdauung zuviel Energie frisst. 

Mit was sich heute Veganer hauptsächlich ernähren, gab's damals in sinnvoll verwertbarer Form noch gar nicht (Soja,Reis,Kartoffeln, Karotten usw.). Das musste erst einmal kultiviert werden und der Ackerbau war ja auch noch nicht erfunden...


----------



## kati48268 (22. März 2017)

*AW: ... die Vermenschlichung der Natur geht weiter*

Der Anthropologe Ian Tattersall erklärt, dass unsere menschliche Intelligenz  ein großes Gehirn voraussetzt und sagt, _„die Tatsache, dass wir überhaupt ein  großes Gehirn haben, ist ein Zufall. Und zwar ein fischiger.“_  Es entstand  durch DHA-reiche Ernährung. Diese essentielle Fettsäure -  die das menschliche  Gehirn zur normalen Entwicklung benötigt - ist  hauptsächlich in Fischen und  Schalentieren zu finden.
:a:s


----------



## wilhelm (22. März 2017)

*AW: ... die Vermenschlichung der Natur geht weiter*



dreampike schrieb:


> Aber es ist bestimmt lustiger hier irgendwelche Kohlrabi- und Veganer-Zoten zu reißen als sich ernsthaft mit natürlichen Phänomenen auseinanderzusetzen.
> 
> Wolfgang aus Ismaning



Wenn man es im Gegensatz zu dir auf auf die lustige betrachtet, und vielleicht durch überzeichnen " andersgläubige " auf Korn nimmt, gibt es anderen noch lange kein Recht diese Ansicht als "Bildungsfern" abzutun.#d

Aber jeder wie er meint.

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Pinocio (22. März 2017)

*AW: ... die Vermenschlichung der Natur geht weiter*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Das Leben ist halt vielfältiger als man lange annahm.
> Ich denke wir sind da erst am Anfang, solche Dinge überhaupt wahrzunehmen.
> Es zeigen sich immer mehr Muster welche wir nur  für für uns angenommen haben, oder gar für intelligent halten.



Ich glaube eher, dass wir wieder beginnen es wahrzunehmen. Jeder der offen durch die Natur läuft, weiß das schon.

Jetzt wo es "wissenschaftlich bewiesen" wird glauben es auch die jenigen, die schon lang völlig entfremdet von der Natur sind.
Plötzlich sind die verrückten "Hexen" und Esoteriker garnicht mehr so verrückt, die schon seit Jahrhunderten von einem Wesen der Pflanzen sprechen. 
Na gut Esoteriker sind für mich immernoch verrückte und Träumer, ebenso wie Veganer, die ihre Natur und die Natur im allgemeinen verleugnen, aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

Es ist absolut nichts Neues, dass wir nicht die Krönung der Schöpfung sind. 
Die Natur muss doch ungeheuer Intelligent sein, wenn sie etwas wie denn Menschen hervorbringt.
Wer da noch an deren Intelligenz zweifelt, ist ganz schön weltfremd.
Die Natur wird uns überleben, wir sind nur ein Furz im Wind, aber spielen uns als Herscher auf.
Verrückte Welt.


----------



## Jose (22. März 2017)

*AW: ... die Vermenschlichung der Natur geht weiter*



wilhelm schrieb:


> ... auf Korn nimmt, gibt es anderen noch lange kein Recht diese Ansicht als "Bildungsfern" abzutun.#d
> 
> Aber jeder wie er meint.
> 
> Gruß Wilhelm


"bildungsfern", jetzt holste aber ne keule zum schmäh raus, die du hier nur von dir geschrieben siehst.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (22. März 2017)

*AW: ... die Vermenschlichung der Natur geht weiter*

Das Pflanzen miteinander kommunizieren ist bereits bekannt. So steuern Akazien ihre Giftigkeit, wenn umliegende Bäume zu viel Fraß melden. Durch die Zunahme der Toxizität werden sie dann gemieden. die Giraffen ziehen weiter.

Und das auch diese Forschung zu neuen Erkenntnissen führt ist nicht verwunderlich.

Allerdings nur weil Vegetarier oder Veganer ihre Ernährung zu einer Religion erheben, muss man es doch nicht gleich tun.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (23. März 2017)

*AW: ... die Vermenschlichung der Natur geht weiter*

Freundschaften zwischen Bäumen sind mir neu.

Aber bei Durchforstungen werden Bestände ausgelichtet, da sich die Bäume gegenseitig Bedrängen und Beherschen, jedoch gibt es auch s.g. "Wuchsgemeinschaften".
Das sind Bäume, die, obwohl eigentlich so nah bei einander wachsen, daß sie sich eigentlich im Wachstum behindern müssten, sich "arrangiert" haben und den Platz im Team ausfüllen.
Sie sollten dann i.d.R. als ein Baum behandelt werden, da die Entnahme des einen dem anderen z.B. den Windschutz und somit die Stabilität nehmen würde.

Normalfall ist aber ganz etwas anderes:
Die Bäume ganz böse und gemein zueinander! 

Sie versuchen  ihre Nachbar zu unterdrücken indem sie sie Beschatten um sie in ihrem Wachstum zu bremsen.
Früher oder später endet das meist tödlich für den Verlierer.

Geht mal in die Natur und achtet ganz bewusst drauf:
:mDer stärkste Ast geht immer ganz exakt auf den Leittrieb des nächstgelegenen (kleineren) Baumes.

Selbst wenn sonst rundrum alles frei ist und sich beide eigentlich ungestört in alle andere Richtungen ausbreiten könnten.


----------



## willmalwassagen (23. März 2017)

*AW: ... die Vermenschlichung der Natur geht weiter*

Wenn ich Hunger habe ist mir egal ob der Apfel mit der Erdbeere redet oder das Gras dem Reh sagt, es soll lieber Bäume anknabbern. 
Dann gibts Reh und Pilze  und zum Nachtisch Erdbeeren oder Apfelringe, ohne Diskussion.
Und ich habe recht weil ich am oberen Ende der Nahrungskette stehe.


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. März 2017)

*AW: ... die Vermenschlichung der Natur geht weiter*

Das Thema ist mal wieder ein hervorragendes Beispiel für das Naturverständnis der Angler. Dabei hat der Dieter Nuhr doch gesagt, was zu tun ist.

Anstatt sich über einen etwas esotherisch angehauchten Wohlleben lustig zu machen, sollten sich manche hier mal die andere Seite anschauen. Die Holzpreise steigen dank erneuerbaren Energien. Wälder werden überall in Deutschland mit schwersten Maschinen in einem noch nie da gewesenem Umfang abgeholzt und durch Baumplantagen mit, neuerdings, Douglasien ersetzt. Die Böden sind dort, wo mit Harvestern "geerntet" wird auf über 100 Jahre ! so verdichtet, dass natürliches Wachstum nicht mehr möglich ist.
Wohlleben wirbt für extensive Waldwirtschaft, Mischwälder mit Naturverjüngung, die sofern mit Sachverstand verwaltet, langfristig mindestens den gleichen Ertrag bringen. Wenn es nun dieses bisschen Esotherik braucht, um die Gesellschaft wach zu rütteln, dann ist das in Ordnung. 



Aber wenigstens einige haben es verstanden.



dreampike schrieb:


> Das einzig Hanebüchene in diesem Thread sind die Kommentare, die die angebliche Vermenschlichung der Bäume aufs Korn nehmen. Dass Bäume Lebewesen sind, ist ja wohl unbestritten. Dass sie mehr können als nur vor sich hinzuwachsen und in der Landschaft zu stehen, fand ich sehr interessant und bemerkenswert. Wenn sie miteinander kommunzieren und auf äußere Reize/ Freßattacken mit unterschiedlichen Strategien reagieren, dann hat das für mich rein gar nichts mit Vermenschlichung zu tun. Das machen andere Lebewesen auch, nicht nur Menschen. Wenn Wissenschaftler die Sprache der Wale analysieren, dann haben die damit bestimmt keine Vermenschlichung im Sinn.
> Aber es ist bestimmt lustiger hier irgendwelche Kohlrabi- und Veganer-Zoten zu reißen als sich ernsthaft mit natürlichen Phänomenen auseinanderzusetzen.
> 
> Wolfgang aus Ismaning



#6#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. März 2017)

Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wenn es nun dieses bisschen Esotherik braucht, um die Gesellschaft wach zu rütteln, dann ist das in Ordnung.


Nö, seh ich gaaaanz anders!

Aus genau diesem Esotherik-Dreck enstehen die real existierenden Spendensammelkonzerne wie NABU, BUND; WWF, Greenpeace, PETA etc. mit ihrer abstrusen, natur- wie menschenfeindlichen Haltung..

Weil darauf die doppelnamigen, birkenstocktragenden, naturfernen Lehrers-, Abteilungsleiter-, Pfarrers-, Gewerkschafter- und Beamtengattinen aus der Riege der Soja-Salafisten, Tofu-Taliban und Körner-Krieger-Gilde aus der (Vor)Stadt reinfallen!

Welche diese menschen- und bürgerfeindliche Spenden-Industrie so fleissig mit der Kohle ihrer Gatten auf der Suche nach sinnhaften Lebenswandel füttern!

Und danach hoch-esotherisch mit dem Zweitwagen-SUV zum Aldi fahren, ihr Chinesen-Bio fürs schlechte Gewissen kaufen...

Jedem, der auch nur ansatzweise ernst gemeinten Naturschutz (wie z. B. Du ) aktiv betreibt, müsste es angesichts solcher globuligläubiger, alubehüteter Esotheriker eigentlich den heiligen Zorn ins Gesicht treiben.

Denn die sorgen dafür, das Naturschutz immer mehr zum reinen (Spenden) Geschäft verkommt und für wirklich Wichtiges kein Geld und keine sonstigen Ressourcen vorhanden sind. 

Wer nach Waschbär, Kröten, Krötenzaun, Büffet etc googlet, kann sich da schnell ein Bild von solchen esotherisch angehauchten Spendensammeln-"Schützern" und ihren argumentativen Volten machen.

WASCHBÄREN-SELBSTBEDIENUNG AM NABU-SCHUTZZAUN
http://www.outfox-world.de/news/waschbaeren-selbstbedienung-am-nabu-schutzzaun.html

NABU GEGEN WASCHBÄREN-SCHONZEIT
http://www.outfox-world.de/blog/nabu-gegen-waschbaeren-schonzeit.html

DER NABU SUCHT NACH SCHULDIGEN
http://www.outfox-world.de/blog/der-nabu-sucht-nach-schuldigen.html

WASCHBÄR-STREIT: MEINUNGSFREIHEIT NACH NABU-ART
http://www.outfox-world.de/blog/waschbaer-streit-meinungsfreiheit-nach-nabu-art.html

Falls es jemand mal argumentativ nutzen möchte... Waschbären
https://jagderleben.landlive.de/boards/thread/75273/page/1/


Das alles sind Folgen dieser esotherischen Vermenschlichung der Natur..

Und hier noch was, wie diese "Wald-Esotheriker" arbeiten zum Spendensammeln und Leute verarschen -  Zwischentitel treffens am besten, "Halbwahre Geschichte, verlogene Bilder", "Will das Publikum betrogen werden?":
https://www.welt.de/kultur/kino/article153093371/Im-Wald-da-sind-die-verlogenen-Bilder.html

Noch was von so vermenschlichenden Ökofantasten:
https://www.vwl-ost.ch/ziel-der-naturschutzorganisationen/


----------



## Pinocio (23. März 2017)

*AW: ... die Vermenschlichung der Natur geht weiter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nö, seh ich gaaaanz anders!
> 
> Aus genau diesem Esotherik-Dreck enstehen die real existierenden Spendensammelkonzerne wie NABU, BUND; WWF, Greenpeace, PETA etc. mit ihrer abstrusen, natur- wie menschenfeindlichen Haltung..
> 
> ...



Ich unterscheide schon zwischen Esoterik und Spiritualität/Naturverständnis.

Grundsätzlich ist nicht alles schlecht, was diese Naturschützer wollen. Es ist nur schlecht, dass gerne alles aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen wird.

Ich sehe mich tatsächlich als "Naturschützer", wobei dieses Wort total abstrakt ist. Wir sind Natur und wen wollen wir schützen? Ebenso wie nachhaltig oder gesund, was soll das sein?
Mir treiben solche Idioten in ihrem falsch verstandenen Schützerwahn tatsächlich den heiligen Zorn ins Gesicht. Ebenso aber einige Kommentare in diesem Thread.

Es ist richtig Krötenzäune aufzustellen, wenn wir meinen alles mit Straßen und Pflaster überziehen zu müssen und stehen keine Zäune kann man an markanten Stellen auch mal 3 Wochen im Jahr nachts langsam fahren. Das hat etwas mit Respekt vor dem Leben zu tun und nicht mit Moral oder Vermenschlichung.
Das mal als Beispiel.

Ich verstehe deinen Post (zumindest deute ich ihn so), du willst uns darauf aufmerksam machen mit welcher Doppelmoral und welchem Unverständnis des Ganzen diese Leute vorgehen.
Es aber als grundsätzlich als falsch abzutun und Spinnerei, das alles was die Leute machen schlecht ist.
Hier würde Differenzierung sicher gut tun.

Um zum Thema zurück zu kommen. Das Pflanzen, Tiere und Pilze untereinander und miteinander kommunizieren ist Fakt, nicht erst seit ein paar Wissenschaftler darauf kamen und auch nicht erst seit ein Förster das in ein Buch verpackt hat.
Was das mit Vermenschlichung zu tun haben soll ist fraglich.
Vielleicht sollte man seine Scheuklappen mal abnehmen und mit offenen Augen durch die Welt gehen.
Nicht nur die "Schützer" sonder auch einige Angler würde das sicher gut tun.


----------



## dpj_de (23. März 2017)

*AW: ... die Vermenschlichung der Natur geht weiter*

Es gibt zur Kommunikation von Pflanzen einige Untersuchungen, die diese belegen. Das hat nicht mit Esoterik usw. zu tun. Es ist Teil der Evolution, denn Pflanzen leben nicht um gefressen zu werden. Deshalb haben diverse Pflanzen auch Schutzmechanismen entwickelt - jeder kennt giftige Pilze uvm.
Ich müsste jetzt suchen, dazu habe ich gerade keine Lust, aber es gibt mehrere Pflanzenarten, die bei Schädlingsbefall Pheromone abgeben und diese Pheromone bewirken, dass benachbarte Pflanzen anfangen Gift zu produzieren um sich vor dem Schädling zu schützen. Ein ganz klarer Fall von Kommunikation. Gift zu produzieren verbraucht Energie, die die Pflanzen lieber in Wachstum stecken und so durch die bedarfsweise Giftproduktion einen Wahcstumsvorteil gegenüber anderen Pflanzenarten haben. MW gibt es auch eine Untersuchung zur Kommunikation von Bäumen, die dies auch schlüssig erklärt (müsste ebenfalls suchen, habe aber keine Lust dazu).
Wer Tiere nicht essen mag, weil diese gewisse Fähigkeiten haben sollte mMn auch keine Pflanzen essen, denn auch hier gibt es Schutzwirkungsweisen. Diese Konsequenz hätte einen evolutionären Effekt ..... der mich als Tier- und Pflanzenfresser aber nicht betrifft. Wer glaubt, dass die Natur nur zum Streicheln da ist, sollte bedenken, dass das Prinzip der Evolution funktioniert und unsere Umgebung uns nicht zum Streicheln findet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. März 2017)

*AW: ... die Vermenschlichung der Natur geht weiter*



Pinocio schrieb:


> Ich verstehe deinen Post (zumindest deute ich ihn so), du willst uns darauf aufmerksam machen mit welcher Doppelmoral und welchem Unverständnis des Ganzen diese Leute vorgehen.



Ist wie bei den organisierten Sport- und Angelfischern im Rest-DAFV:
So wie da Angler an der Basis viel weiter sind, wie die Vereine viel mehr Vernünftiges tun als die unfähigen Landes- oder Bundesverbände, so ist es auch bei der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie:
Auch da gibts Einzelne an der Basis, die über die Tischkante blicken und FÜR statt VOR den Menschen schützen wollen!

Und nicht nur die von allen guten Geistern verlassenen, von Geldgier getriebenen, im Kern menschen- und bürgerfeindlichen und von Verbotslust angetriebenen Landes- und Bundesverbände um NABU, BUND, WWF, Greenpeace, PETA etc...

Wie bei den organisierten Sport- und Angelfischern haben aber auch bei den Ökofaschos leider die Vernünftigen nicht die Mehrheit....

Bei den organisierten Sport- und Angelfischern sind die Dilettanten in der Mehrheit.

Bei der Ökomafia die geldgierigen Spendensammler...

Beides bringt weder der Natur, noch den Anglern oder Angeln etwas, sondern stärkt nur esotherische Vermenschlichung der Natur und fördert damit weiteren Verbotsorgien!

Bis Menschen nur noch mit doppelt ausgefertigter Erlaubnis und  Prüfung überhaupt noch aus dem Haus auf ne Wiese oder in den Wald oder an ein Gewässerufer dürfen......


Was also Doppelmoral angeht, ist Dein Verständnis meines Postings sicher daher nicht ganz falsch...


----------



## Taxidermist (23. März 2017)

*AW: ... die Vermenschlichung der Natur geht weiter*

@dpj_de, was mich etwas stört, ist der Begriff Kommunikation, der nach meiner Auffassung, zumindest ein niedriges Maß an Bewußtsein voraus setzt.
Wenn man der Definition folgt, dann ist Kommunikation Austausch und Übertragung von Information.
Dein Beispiel mit den Pheromonen, ist nur eine Chemische Reaktion mit entsprechender Reaktion auf der Empfangsseite, ich tue mich schwer damit solche Vorgänge die unzweifelhaft in der Natur vorkommen, als Zitat: " ganz klare Kommunikation" zu bezeichnen.
Natürlich streng nach Definition, findet eine Informationsübertragung statt, ob diese nun über Worte geht, oder wie im Beispiel Pheromone, eine chemische Information ist?(allerdings ohne ein Bewußtsein!)

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. März 2017)

*AW: ... die Vermenschlichung der Natur geht weiter*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @dpj_de, was mich etwas stört, ist der Begriff Kommunikation, der nach meiner Auffassung, zumindest ein niedriges Maß an Bewußtsein voraus setzt.


Sind wir uns einig:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kommunizieren z. B. im Sinne von mit anderen in Verbindung sein (ob mit Sprache, Gestik oder Botenstoffen) werden (fast) alle? Lebewesen irgendwie..
> 
> Kommunizieren im menschlichen Sinne zwischen 2 oder mehr sich selbst bewusster, mehr oder weniger) denkfähiger Wesen dürfte schon weit weniger häufig vorkommen.
> 
> Wenn man jede Art der Kommunikation von irgendwelchen Würmern, Schnecken, Bazillen, niederen Wirbeltierarten, Bäumen, Gräsern, Pilzen untereinander, die instinktgetrieben auf normalem Überleben und Aktion-Reaktion beruhen als "menschliche" Kommunikation sich selbst bewusster, (mehr oder weniger) denkfähiger Wesen sieht, machen sich Menschen in meinen Augen komplett unnötig  Probleme, die weder anderen Lebewesen noch den Menschen selber irgendwas hilft oder nützt..


----------



## thomas1602 (23. März 2017)

*AW: ... die Vermenschlichung der Natur geht weiter*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @dpj_de, was mich etwas stört, ist der Begriff Kommunikation, der nach meiner Auffassung, zumindest ein niedriges Maß an Bewußtsein voraus setzt.
> Wenn man der Definition folgt, dann ist Kommunikation Austausch und Übertragung von Information.
> Dein Beispiel mit den Pheromonen, ist nur eine Chemische Reaktion mit entsprechender Reaktion auf der Empfangsseite, ich tue mich schwer damit solche Vorgänge die unzweifelhaft in der Natur vorkommen, als Zitat: " ganz klare Kommunikation" zu bezeichnen.
> Natürlich streng nach Definition, findet eine Informationsübertragung statt, ob diese nun über Worte geht, oder wie im Beispiel Pheromone, eine chemische Information ist?(allerdings ohne ein Bewußtsein!)
> ...


Ich würde vorschlagen, lest das Buch doch einfach mal #6

Das Buch liest echt schnell weg, sollte nicht die Welt kosten, er hat einen angenehmen Schreibstil, nicht wissenschaftlich. Und besonders dick ist es auch nicht. Ich hab es im Fitnessstudio auf dem Rad nebenbei gelesen und man kann doch eine ganze Reihe an Infos gewinnen, kritisch genug eingestellt seid ihr doch.


----------



## Taxidermist (23. März 2017)

*AW: ... die Vermenschlichung der Natur geht weiter*

@thomas 1602, ich habe auch schon drüber nachgedacht mir dieses Buch zu holen!
Wie schon weiter vorn geschrieben, kam der Förster im TV recht glaubwürdig rüber, auch von Esotherik war da nichts zu vermerken.

Jürgen


----------



## dpj_de (23. März 2017)

*AW: ... die Vermenschlichung der Natur geht weiter*

Ich verwende Kommunikation im Definitionssinn: "*Kommunikation* (lat. _communicatio_, ‚Mitteilung‘) ist der Austausch oder die Übertragung von Informationen. „Information“ ist in diesem Zusammenhang eine zusammenfassende Bezeichnung für Wissen, Erkenntnis, Erfahrung oder Empathie.  Mit „Austausch“ ist ein gegenseitiges Geben und Nehmen gemeint;  „Übertragung“ ist die Beschreibung dafür, dass dabei Distanzen  überwunden werden können, oder es ist eine Vorstellung gemeint, dass Gedanken, Vorstellungen, Meinungen und anderes ein Individuum „verlassen“ und in ein anderes „hineingelangen“." (Quelle: Wikipedia.de)
- Von daher sehe ich die Übertragung durch Pheromone als Kommunikation an. Im Prinzip ist sehen und hören auch nichts weiter als die Übertragung von Licht- bzw. Schallimpulsen via Biochemie in das ebenfalls biochemisch arbeitende Gehirn. - Aber das kann man sehen wie man will, nur muss man halt eine Definitionsebene finden. Das mit dem Verstand bei der Kommunikation ist nicht notwendig bzw. man sollte das erst einmal sauber definieren. Das Pheromon muss auch von der Pflanze erst erkannt werden und dann eine Aktion (Giftproduktion) ausgelöst werden.
Mir geht es bei dem ganzen Thema eigentlich nur darum, dass es mehr gibt als den Menschen; die Natur ist keine eigene Wesenheit, sondern der Lebensraum Erde; "fressen und gefressen werden" ist nichts Böses, sondern lebensnotwendig ..... alles andere führt uns mMn nicht weiter.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (23. März 2017)

*AW: ... die Vermenschlichung der Natur geht weiter*

Was ist denn wenn er recht hat ? Meine Güte, nur weil die eigenen Interessen vielleicht mit der Wahrheit oder einer anderen Ansicht nicht übereintreffen ist es weder Nonsens, noch Vermenschlichung.

Wie wir mit neuen Erkenntnisse umgehen oder erstmal überhaupt die Annahme diskutieren wäre mir wichtiger als wieder irgendwelche Schubladen zu bedienen.


----------



## Jose (23. März 2017)

*AW: ... die Vermenschlichung der Natur geht weiter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Esotherik-Dreck
> real existierenden Spendensammelkonzerne
> doppelnamigen, birkenstocktragenden, naturfernen Lehrers-, Abteilungsleiter-, Pfarrers-, Gewerkschafter- und Beamtengattinen
> Soja-Salafisten, Tofu-Taliban und Körner-Krieger-Gilde
> ...



star_c_kes frühstück heute :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. März 2017)

Jose schrieb:


> star_c_kes frühstück heute :m



jo, konnte mich nicht beschweren ;-)



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Was ist denn wenn er recht hat ? Meine Güte, nur weil die eigenen Interessen vielleicht mit der Wahrheit oder einer anderen Ansicht nicht übereintreffen ist es weder Nonsens, noch Vermenschlichung.


Natürlich hat er faktisch recht, dass Pflanzen wie andere Lebewesen auch über Reiz-Aktion-Reaktion - Schemata instinktiv miteinander in Verbindung stehen...

Und?

Das ist dennoch was komplett anderes als ne bewusste (zumindest bei einigen) menschliche Kommunikation wie z. B. hier..

Wenn Du mir aber ne Tanne bringst, oder ne Eiche, werde ich zumindest versuchen, ob sie hier was schreiben will und ihr nen Account anlegen (glaube ja nicht, dass deren Kommunikationsfähigkeit ausreicht, um einen Account anzulegen, da haben selbst Menschen öfter mal Schwierigkeiten....)......


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (23. März 2017)

*AW: ... die Vermenschlichung der Natur geht weiter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn Du mir aber ne Tanne bringst, oder ne Eiche, werde ich zumindest versuchen, ob sie hier was schreiben will und ihr nen Account anlegen (glaube ja nicht, dass deren Kommunikationsfähigkeit ausreicht, um einen Account anzulegen, da haben selbst Menschen öfter mal Schwierigkeiten....)......



Deiner Logik nach sind dann per se alle Lebewesen die keinen Computer bedienen können was ?


----------



## daci7 (23. März 2017)

*AW: ... die Vermenschlichung der Natur geht weiter*

... und je weiter man sich mit dem Thema beschäftigt desto mehr müsste man eigentlich den "freien Willen" von uns Menschen und unser "Bewusstsein" in Frage stellen. Nur danach fragt ja keiner. 
Wenn es so scheint, als ob mit jeder neuen Publikation die Tier- und Pflanzenwelt immer menschenähnlicher wird, dann liegt das eventuell nicht an neu angedichteten Fähigkeiten ebendieser, sondern an der maßlosen Selbstüberschätzung des Menschen seit dem Beginn usnerer Geschichte 

Die Frage ist doch in wieweit man nun die künstlichen Konstrukte unseres Zusammenlebens mit den wohlklingenden Namen "Ethik und Moral" an solche Sachen anpasst... Ist ein komplexeres, älteres, exotischeres, selteneres, nützlicheres, etc... Lebewesen nun mehr Wert als ein anderes oder nicht? Wie würde man diese Atribute eigentlich werten und messen? Was ist unsere Messlatte - und schlussentlich, sind wir bereit uns einzugestehen, dass ebendiese Messlatte nur bis zum Mittagessen reicht und dazu noch keine universale Gültigkeit haben kann?

Sind wir dazu in der Lage und/oder dazu gewillt möglicherweise Abstriche in der Lebensqualität einzugestehen um Arten zu erhalten? Und wenn ja - für welche Arten würden wir dies tun und für welche nicht?

Das klingt zwar reichlich esoterisch, aber das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Wie und was damit nun vermarktet/beworben/verboten/erlaubt/erklärt/begründet wird ist letztendlich wieder BWL...
#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. März 2017)

*AW: ... die Vermenschlichung der Natur geht weiter*



daci7 schrieb:


> Wenn es so scheint, als ob mit jeder neuen Publikation die Tier- und Pflanzenwelt immer menschenähnlicher wird, dann liegt das eventuell nicht an neu angedichteten Fähigkeiten ebendieser, sondern an der maßlosen Selbstüberschätzung des Menschen seit dem Beginn usnerer Geschichte


:q:q:q


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (23. März 2017)

*AW: ... die Vermenschlichung der Natur geht weiter*



daci7 schrieb:


> ... und je weiter man sich mit dem Thema beschäftigt desto mehr müsste man eigentlich den "freien Willen" von uns Menschen und unser "Bewusstsein" in Frage stellen. Nur danach fragt ja keiner.
> Wenn es so scheint, als ob mit jeder neuen Publikation die Tier- und Pflanzenwelt immer menschenähnlicher wird, dann liegt das eventuell nicht an neu angedichteten Fähigkeiten ebendieser, sondern an der maßlosen Selbstüberschätzung des Menschen seit dem Beginn usnerer Geschichte
> 
> Die Frage ist doch in wieweit man nun die künstlichen Konstrukte unseres Zusammenlebens mit den wohlklingenden Namen "Ethik und Moral" an solche Sachen anpasst... Ist ein komplexeres, älteres, exotischeres, selteneres, nützlicheres, etc... Lebewesen nun mehr Wert als ein anderes oder nicht? Wie würde man diese Atribute eigentlich werten und messen? Was ist unsere Messlatte - und schlussentlich, sind wir bereit uns einzugestehen, dass ebendiese Messlatte nur bis zum Mittagessen reicht und dazu noch keine universale Gültigkeit haben kann?
> ...



Die Frage übergeordnet für mich ist eigtl. meist in wie Weit der Mensch sich überhaupt von Primitiven Lebensformen unterscheidet. Wir legen das gleiche Verhalten an den Tag, arbeiten mit der Gestik und Mimik, den Drohgebärden und Balzverhalten. Wir verstoffwechseln, wir erschließen neue Lebensräume. Säugetiere eben, aber dank Selbstbewusstsein immer im Versuch eine besondere Stellung einzunehmen.

Für mich gibt es zwischen Mensch und Tier nur einen markanten Unterschied, die natürliche Auslese findet so nicht statt und wir neigen zum Horten. In der Natur werden die wenigsten Tiere wohl wesentlich mehr ansammeln als sie brauchen und wohl kaum Dinge die keinerlei Notwendigkeit haben.Dazu kommt das wir Probleme erschaffen die eigtl. keine sein müssten und so selbstgemachtes Elend erschaffen (Geldkreislauf). Ich sehe in der Tierwelt nur eine Regel: Friss oder Stirb.

Das unser Selbstbewusstsein nun im Widerspruch mit sich selbst steht ist wohl Segen oder Fluch. Mein Hund würde einem Hasen das Genick brechen, sehr wahrscheinlich nicht mal Fressen, ich würde erst alle moralischen Aspekte durchleuchten. Vielleicht eine Stufe der Evolution oder Fremdeinflüsse, aber verkehrt ist Nachdenken und Reflektieren nie, allerdings gefährlich wenn den Schluss daraus anderen Aufzwingen will und die Freiheit der Entscheidungen beschneidet. ( sofern eigene Entscheidungen die Freiheiten anderer wiederum nicht gefährden)

Gerade jetzt liegt mein Hund auf der Couch und hat einen "Ziehen" lassen. So sehen seine Gedanken täglich aus, was kann ich anpissen, fressen und wo kann ich was durchbürsten. |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. März 2017)

*AW: ... die Vermenschlichung der Natur geht weiter*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Gerade jetzt liegt mein Hund auf der Couch und hat einen "Ziehen" lassen. So sehen seine Gedanken täglich aus, was kann ich anpissen, fressen und wo kann ich was durchbürsten. |supergri


kann man auch etwas "charmanter" formulieren als mit "durchbürsten"..
:q:q:q

Vom pflanzlichen Einzeller bis zum Menschen, Sinn des Lebens und der Natur:
Fressen, nicht gefressen werden, fortpflanzen...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (23. März 2017)

*AW: ... die Vermenschlichung der Natur geht weiter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> kann man auch etwas "charmanter" formulieren als mit "durchbürsten"..
> :q:q:q
> 
> Vom pflanzlichen Einzeller bis zum Menschen, Sinn des Lebens und der Natur:
> Fressen, nicht gefressen werden, fortpflanzen...



"Mit der Geburt allen Lebens beginnt der Kampf mit dem Tod."

Irgendwo habe ich das mal gehört und beschreibt es wohl treffend.


----------



## daci7 (23. März 2017)

*AW: ... die Vermenschlichung der Natur geht weiter*

Die Frage ist doch ... was ist denn "Selbstbewusstsein" und "Freier Wille" und dergleichen. Und je länger man sich damit beschäftigt desto kleiner wird eben jener Bereich der Entscheidungen der den Menschen als solchen ausmachen soll. Aber ich drifte hier _ein wenig _ab ...


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. März 2017)

*AW: ... die Vermenschlichung der Natur geht weiter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nö, seh ich gaaaanz anders!
> 
> Aus genau diesem Esotherik-Dreck enstehen die real existierenden Spendensammelkonzerne wie NABU, BUND; WWF, Greenpeace, PETA etc. mit ihrer abstrusen, natur- wie menschenfeindlichen Haltung..



Unfuch, grober sogar. Wohlleben hat überhaupt nix mit oben genannten zu tun. Er propagiert die Nutzung des Waldes, aber eben in einer Form, die die Natur nicht kaputt macht. Weder abstrus, noch Natur- oder menschenfeindlich. Ganz klar pro Nutzung und naturverträglich, dabei sogar noch profitabel.

Wenn Du allerdings der Meinung bist, dass eine Nutzung nur gut ist, wenn man alles drumrum kaputtmacht, dann wirst Du nicht mit ihm auf einen Nenner kommen sondern musst Dich mit dem Naturzerstörerpack a la Großland- und Forstwirte solidarisieren. Ist vergleichbar mit Dynamitfischen, schei$$egal was danach passiert.


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. März 2017)

*AW: ... die Vermenschlichung der Natur geht weiter*

Zitat:
 	 	 		 			 				 					Zitat von *Thomas9904* 

 
_

Esotherik-Dreck
real existierenden Spendensammelkonzerne
doppelnamigen, birkenstocktragenden, naturfernen Lehrers-, Abteilungsleiter-, Pfarrers-, Gewerkschafter- und Beamtengattinen
 Soja-Salafisten, Tofu-Taliban und Körner-Krieger-Gilde
menschen- und bürgerfeindliche Spenden-Industrie
mit der Kohle ihrer Gatten
hoch-esotherisch mit dem Zweitwagen-SUV zum Aldi fahren, ihr Chinesen-Bio fürs schlechte Gewissen kaufen...
solcher globuligläubiger, alubehüteter Esotheriker
esotherisch angehauchten Spendensammeln-"Schützern"
esotherischen Vermenschlichung der Natur
diese "Wald-Esotheriker"
vermenschlichenden Ökofantasten
_

star_c_kes frühstück heute :m

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


Ich glaube eher nicht, dass es das Frühstück war.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. März 2017)

*AW: ... die Vermenschlichung der Natur geht weiter*

was soll das denn heissen? 
;-)


----------



## thanatos (26. März 2017)

*AW: ... die Vermenschlichung der Natur geht weiter*

denkende Bäume ;+ nee nee , die Natur hat sich den Gegebenheiten angepasst ,sie reagiert auf Veränderungen.
 Eine Entwicklung die sich in millionen Jahren gebildet hat.
 Natürlich haben Lebewesen Gefühle ,sind gelehrig,aber es gibt nur ein Lebewesen das etwas zu seinen Bedürfnissen geändert hat und das hat auch eine halbe Ewigkeit gedauert.

 Neben Wissen und Können haben wie aber noch eine Macke 
 Glauben und Theorien .
 Also glaubt und wenn nicht lasst doch die Spinner immerhin haben diese Leute genug Gläubige die ihnen Gehälter und Forschungsgelder in Höhe von jenseits von gut und böse sichern.

 also angelt man schön euren Fisch ,fotographiert ihn ,
      küsst ihn ,teilt ihn bei Facebook mit der ganzen Welt und last ihn gut versorgt wieder schwimmen |rolleyes oder genießt ihn
 gekocht ,gebraten oder geräuchert . - Aber -
 Lasst doch anderen Tierchen auch ihr Plaisierchen :q
 Petri Heil #6


----------



## thanatos (26. März 2017)

*AW: ... die Vermenschlichung der Natur geht weiter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> was soll das denn heissen?
> ;-)



 Rosinenpickerei 

 Böse aber nicht ernst zu nehmen


----------



## Bibbelmann (26. März 2017)

*AW: ... die Vermenschlichung der Natur geht weiter*

Hey,

eigentlich müsste es "die Verweichlichung des Menschen" heissen. Die geht weiter und weiter.

Da hat man nun gerade mal die Polio einigermassen in den Griff bekommen ... und einige Jahrzehnte später soll am besten alles niedlich und  menschenfreundlich sein.


----------



## feuer110 (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: ... die Vermenschlichung der Natur geht weiter*

Last das nicht die PETA  sehen dann wird Bätter harcken im Herbst  verboten  wenn sie es schon schaffen den Kindern das  Ferienpass Angeln zu  versauen .


----------

